# Medication / Any advice for me?



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

Guys, none of us deserve to be going through this. It's just not fair. There HAS to be a medication that can help me out. I know different meds work for different people, but there might be one that might help me.....Is there ANYONE that has or almost completely been cured from medication. I've read some stories of people that meds have helped (ike Adderall maybe). Maybe I should just give it a shot. It's better than not doing anything. Since i've trued everything, so maybe I should try medication.....Although I've never done any drugs and my dp was caused by stress, I'm 18 years old. . Maybe I should just stay away from them. I just dont know. Life is too short to sit around waiting when maybe some med can help me out.....

OR maybe we can all join forces and somehow try to get or create some type of medication for this dpdr hell lol. Maybe we could come up with one.....who knows


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

medication helped me a lot .

but the question is what symptoms you have to begin with . it depends on what exactly you are going through and how severe it is etc


----------



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

Psyborg said:


> medication helped me a lot .
> 
> but the question is what symptoms you have to begin with . it depends on what exactly you are going through and how severe it is etc


I want something to calm me down so I can manage the DP better....maybe something for the anxiety, sometimes im almost recovered from DP but I dont allow it to happen. My symptoms arn't so bad now


----------



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

Where said:


> If you decide to take meds, and you want to minimize the risks, make sure your prescriber is knowledgeable, caring, and grounded in reality. Psychiatrists are in high demand, so you might have to look thoroughly for quality treatment.


Im gonna go to my GP first, probably try an SSRI


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

wait a minute . I dont know if it is good that you take medication at all when your symptoms are not that bad and if you dont feel too bad in general . I dont want to tell you wether to take it or not . it is your decision in the end but I am not sure if you are not too quick with your decision


----------

